# More Wellesz?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I've been exploring his symphonies and so far enjoy them. My question is is there anything else like by him?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes, he wrote other things.

Yes, you can listen to those things online, I'm sure, or you can buy a couple of CDs and hear for yourself.

It's easy!


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

There's the Violin Concerto on the Orfeo label










plus more ... discography on this website:

http://claude.torres1.perso.sfr.fr/ExilVienne/Wellesz/WelleszDiscographie.html


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Capriccio has released a few Wellesz discs, Vocal works, Piano & Violin Concertos and complete Solo Piano Works, I've only heard the latter of these and his Piano oeuvre is quite even throughout but not perhaps the most exiting music (for me), playing of Margarete Babinsky is capable at best but perhaps not the most inspired (But one have to be grateful that someone takes on such a daunting task!). 

Three of the Quartets (3, 4, 6) on Nimbus echoes much of the Symphonies adn is a firm recomendation. 

The two discs on Orfeo with the Violin Concerto, Prosperos Beschworungen Op.53 and Die Bakchantinnen (Opera) I remember as uneven, but it is a fair while since I listened to any of them for my memory to coherent!

Besides the Symphonies that is about what I have encountered of Wellesz music!

/ptr


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This is the violin concerto available on the Capriccio label. I like it!






And I enjoyed Prosperos... as well.






Will have to give his opera a listen.


----------

